# Hickory/cherry smoked deer heart



## crazymoon (Nov 13, 2019)

I love smoking a deer heart for some delicious snacking,first you need to trim most of the the fat off.






I  rubbed the heart in olive oil and then covered it with a spicy rub.





I smoked it for about 3 hrs with hickory and apple chips at 250 to reach an IT of 145ish





Sliced some up and started snacking,YUMMY!





I saved the rest for some cold snacks with cheese and crackers, thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 13, 2019)

looks tasty from here, I had deer heart years ago what I remember it sort of tasted like roast beef, but I could be wrong it was a while ago


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2019)

Man does that look tasty!
Yes'sir looking forward to rifle season.

Heart is quite possibly the best meat on any critter.
I take lung and neck shots trying to save the hearts on deer.
At camp I ask for everyone's hearts as most consider the heart/liver offal.


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 13, 2019)

That's interesting. We usually pickle ours. Never thought of trying it smoked. Have to give this a try...


----------



## smokinbarrles (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice! Is it tender like this? We usually slice and slow cook them with some onion.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 13, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> Nice! Is it tender like this? We usually slice and slow cook them with some onion.


SIB, Very tender!


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 13, 2019)

Try filleting the heart and season the inside and add some cooked bacon. Roll it up and tie with string and smoke that! Delish


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 13, 2019)

Never tried it but it looks good, I would give it a go. What is the taste and texture comparable to?


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 13, 2019)

I don't know what I would compare it too but it is excellent and you can season it with anything. The bacon really makes it taste great. You can pre cook some mushrooms and onion to add to the fatty..


----------



## S-met (Nov 13, 2019)

It's really lean and a very active muscle. It reminds me of lean Top Sirloin. I think they should never be cooked above medium or it gets tough and chewy.

I like mine with some chimichurri sauce to dip.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 13, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 14, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Never tried it but it looks good, I would give it a go. What is the taste and texture comparable to?


JC222, The heart is comparable to a med rare  steak and the spicy rub/smoke just adds to the flavor


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 14, 2019)

My wife would kill for that heart. Nobody in her family hunts anymore so we rely on our friends or my kids friends to score her a heart during deer season. The rest of the year it's beef hearts which she can get at the local market. Your looks mighty good Crazy. Nicely done.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BC Buck (Nov 14, 2019)

Never smoked one but love deer heart. Cant believe how many so called country boys leave them lying in the woods.


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2019)

I never had heart,but I've had quite a few livers. I do miss hunting all my hunting buddies have passed on.Nice job on the smoke looks perfect.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2019)

I have never had that, but it sure looks good!
Had to give this one a ride on the carousel!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 14, 2019)

Very nice cook. It has been awhile since I've had deer heart.

Warren


----------



## Murray (Nov 14, 2019)

“I love smoking a deer heart for some delicious snacking,first you need to trim most of the the fat off.”

Fish bait


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 14, 2019)

Never tried it before but I think I will now.  Thanks for posting.  Congrats on making the headlines too!  Like!


----------



## 73saint (Nov 14, 2019)

I love deer heart!!  Have one from last season in my freezer, I usually make deer heart street tacos but I may need to try this!


----------



## disco (Nov 14, 2019)

Looking tasty! Big like!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 14, 2019)

We eat venison all during the year cooked and smoked different ways however, I don't think I am saving a deer heart or deer liver any time soon. Just me.


----------



## kawboy (Nov 14, 2019)

My favorite part of the deer! Usually fry it, but that sounds wonderful. Had to laugh at the question about what it was like. Last week I was in Vegas for work. We went to a Mexican restaurant, and I saw tongue on the menu. I thought what the heck and ordered it. My boss asked what it was like, and I said it was like heart. That was probably the best Mexican dish I ever had.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 14, 2019)

Lengua is kick-ass,  so tender, juicy and downright succulent!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks Great, CM !!!
WE used to save all of our Hearts, unless shot up too bad. And Liver & Kidneys too.
I haven't had any in a few years. 
Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2019)

BTW: Guys---Cured Deer Heart Makes Awesome Snacks Too!
Deer Heart (TQ Seasoned & Sauteed in Butter)


Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks for the like crazymoon it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2019)

That looks like one tasty heart! Been seeing it on carousel by mine wasn't working until tonight so I could finally see your post.
Gonna have to give that a try, we have always just boiled them with seasonings and ate cold on sammies. Did the tongue like that once but too much work for such little meat.
First time I told the fellas to save the hearts they looked at me like I was loco!
Big like!

Ryan


----------



## andrew741 (Nov 19, 2019)

Have always just coated in flour and fried with salt and pepper.  Will have to give smoking it a try!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 19, 2019)

Dang that does look delicious. Would have been a good idea, but I cleaned up 2 of them and sliced about 3/4" thick, and froze. Will fry up with some onions, garlic, salt and pepper and a little red wine.  They are much better fresh. If the wife gets her doe, may have to try smoking.  She won't eat it but I love it.
 Like...


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 27, 2019)

Awesome looking deer heart crazymoon! I've grilled a bunch, never smoked one though. I see you trimmed some of the fat. Did you also trim the valves too? 

I too save the hearts and will ask friends if they want the heart from the deer they shoot. It is an underrated cut on a deer....


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Awesome looking deer heart crazymoon! I've grilled a bunch, never smoked one though. I see you trimmed some of the fat. Did you also trim the valves too?
> 
> I too save the hearts and will ask friends if they want the heart from the deer they shoot. It is an underrated cut on a deer....


IDS, I do trim the valves out before smoking,try smoking one for something different.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 18, 2019)

Cleaned up the deer heart from my recent muzzle loader buck.






Rubbed with some avocado oil and some Meat Church All Purpose





	

		
			
		

		
	
Couple
Covered for a couple hrs and then into the new Stampede with some tators, onions, and carrots and couple leftover maters( My green pepper didn't look so good , so passed) Also  Seasoned with some Meat Church and minced garlic.
	

		
			
		

		
	






240° for 3 hrs to internal temp of 142°, using Rec Tec's Ultimate Blend pellets.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Plated but missing the greens, so we had a side salad.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 18, 2019)

Looks delicious!
We love deer hearts and liver.
Truth be told, from most any critter, yum.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 19, 2019)

WR, Nice smoke and a tasty looking heart!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 19, 2019)

Nice cook.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 19, 2019)

crazymoon
 .


 chilerelleno
 .


 HalfSmoked
 .


 Brokenhandle
 .
Thanks all for the like. It was delicious ( for me anyhow, wife doesn't care for)


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Looks delicious!
> We love deer hearts and liver.
> Truth be told, from most any critter, yum.




Agree with Chile---100% !!

Bear


----------

